# كنيسة البشارة الناصرة



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*كنيسة البشارة*​






تعتبر كنيسة البشـارة في مدينة الناصرة ثالث أهم مكان مقدس للديانة المـسيحية، بعد كنيسة القيامة في الـقدس وكنيـسة المهـد في بيت لحم. وتاريخياً، يعود اسم الكنيسة الى احـد أهم الأسس في العقيدة المسيحية، وهي تبـشير المـلاك جبرائيل مريم العذراء بحملها. وقد بنيت الكنيسة فوق  بيت مريم العذراء وزوجها يوسـف.
تشير الحفربات الاثرية إلى ان أول كنيسة بنيت في الناصرة هي كنيسة البشارة.


----------



## ارووجة (13 أكتوبر 2006)

زيارة الكنيسة :
بنيت الكنيسة الحالية عام ٦٠-١٩٦٩ من الإسمنت المسلح وغطيت من الخارج بالحجارة. تحمل الواجهة الرئيسية تمثالا برونزيا للمسيح الفادي وتحته نجد مشهد البشارة والإنجيليين الأربعة. الواجهة الجنوبية مكرسة لمريم الفتاة وتحمل الكتابة «السلام عليك يا سلطانة». وإلى اليسار يمكن مشاهدة جزء من الحائط الصليبي. يشاهد الداخل كنيستين إحداهما فوق الأخرى. السفلى مبنية على شكل مغارة ترتكز كلها حول المغارة التي هي مسكن العائلة المقدسة. أما الكنيسة العليا فهي مكرسة لتكريم مريم العذراء أم الله المتجسد. 








الكنيسة السفلى :

الهيكل الرئيسي مكرس للتجسد والعمدان عبارة عن عناصر هندسية من الحقب السابقة.
كانت المغارة تستخدم للسكن منذ العصر الحديدي وحتى الحقبة الرومانية. شكلها الحالي يعود للعصر الصليبي حيث تم تعديلها لتصبح جزءا من الكنيسة الكبرى. أما الدرج فهو من صنع الآباء الفرنسيسكان بنوه لتسهيل النزول إلى المغارة والخروج منها. والهيكل أيضا من صنعهم ويعود لعام ١٦٠٠ وعليه الكتابة القائلة: «هنا الكلمة صار جسدا». 

تجسد الكلمة :
لوقا ١، ٢٦-٣٨
وفي الشهر السادس، أرسل الله الملاك جبرائيل إلى مدينة في الجليل اسمها الناصرة، إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف، واسم العذراء مريم. فدخل إليها فقال:
«إفرحي، أيتها الممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك». فدخلها لهذا الكلام اضطراب شديد وسألت نفسها ما معنى هذا السلام.
فقال لها الملاك: «لا تخافي يا مريم، فقد نلت حظوة عند الله. فستحملين وتلدين ابنا فسميه يسوع. سيكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى، ويوليه الرب الإله عرش أبيه داود، ويملك على بيت يعقوب أبد الدهر، ولن يكون لملكه نهاية». فقالت مريم للملاك: «كيف يكون هذا ولا أعرف رجلا؟» فأجابها الملاك: «إن الروح القدس سينزل عليك وقدرة العلي تظللك، لذلك يكون المولود قدوسا وابن الله يدعى. وها إنّ نسيبتك أليصابات قد حبلت هي أيضا بابن في شيخوختها، وهذا هو الشهر السادس لتلك التي كانت تدعى عاقرا. فما من شيء يُعجز الله». فقالت مريم: «أنا أمة الرب، فليكن لي بحسب قولك». وانصرف الملاك من عندها. 






الكنيسة العليا :
الفسيفساء الرئيسي في صدر الكنيسة من وحي اللاهوت الفرنسيسكاني ويمثل صورة مريم وسيطة النعمة وإعلان المجمع المسكوني الڤاتيكاني الثاني بأن مريم هي أم الكنيسة «الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية». وفي وسط اللوحة يقوم المسيح مؤسس الكنيسة وقربه القديس بطرس والعذراء المكللة تحيط بهم جماعة الكنيسة التي تسير نحو المسيح. 

كنيسة القديس يوسف :
ويقال لها كنيسة العائلة المقدسة حيث عاش يسوع مع مريم ويوسف. في موقع الكنيسة في أيام المسيح كانت تقوم القرية القديمة. وتقوم المدينة الحالية فوق الجبل إلى أعلى وهو الموقع الذي يقول لوقا عنه أنهم قادوا يسوع إلى خارج المدينة إلى حرف الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبينة عليه (لوقا ٤، ٢٩) .
فكانت قرية صغيرة فقيرة ولكن كانت هي الموضع الذي اختاره الله فأصبحت مركزا لاهتمام البشرية.


----------



## †gomana† (13 أكتوبر 2006)

*الله ايه الموضوع الرائع ده يارووجة*
*ميرسي كتير ياقمر*
*مستنيين المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميلة*


----------



## ارووجة (14 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي  اوي ياغالية على مرورك وردك الجميل


----------



## sherifmekahel (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*اشكرك علي تلك الصور*


----------



## مونيا (27 أكتوبر 2006)

هاي ببلدي


----------



## ارووجة (28 أكتوبر 2006)

مرسي اخي شريف

وياهلاا مونيا  بنت بلدي ^_^


----------



## RAMZEEE (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كنيسة البشارة الناصرة*

اااااااااي على الناصره احلا بلبد بفلسطين واسرائيل
انا كتير باجي الناصره وبزوور كنيسة البشارى
لكنيسه كتير كبيره وكتير كتنير رووعه
وبنسبه الي شخصيا
الناصره 
ويافة الناصره
وحيفا 
ويافا 
احلا بلاد عندي ياهم
وبس اوصلهم كتير بنبسط

مشكورره اررووجه على موضوع الرائع من شخص ارووع


----------



## @JOJO@ (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي تعبك انا امنية حياتي اروح القدس


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على الصور



وربنا يبارك حياتك​_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أبريل 2009)

رووووووعه يا ارووجه 

ميررررسى على الصور 

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا اروويجة

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أبريل 2009)

*صووووووووور حلوة كتيييييييييييييير اروجة
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## SALVATION (22 أبريل 2009)

_روعة_
_شكرا كتييير ارووجة_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 أبريل 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور يا ارووجة

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

